

Halloween party-yacht in bay area: "Largest crowdfunded party to date" - jjb123
http://venturebeat.com/2012/11/07/crowdtilt-funds-pipe-dreams-into-existence/

======
JohnnyBrown
The thing that excites me most (as a realist with a soft spot for anarchy) is
the potential for crowdfunding to deliver public goods.

One example is a pitch I saw at DjangoCon, someone was running a kickstarter
campaign for a detailed open-source tutorial for some software (if not a
public good, open-source is definitely a commons). I just saw another on
crowdtilt's [testimonials page](<https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns>).
Apparently some enterprising Dallas residents have come up with a [direct,
real-world response](<http://i.imgur.com/1LI5U.png>) to the ever-present
whine, "but who will build the roads!".

------
jvrossb
There are a lot of industries where crowdfunding makes the most sense as a
payment mechanism. There are always ads in college dorms for package deals on
spring break trips to Florida or ski weekends - they will be so much easier to
make happen with crowdfunding.

As the activation energy for getting folks together to do fun stuff gets
lowered, I'm excited to see what event planning companies start coming up
with. Surely there are new party/travel/event offerings that now make business
sense thanks to crowdfunding.

~~~
marek12886
and it's natural behavior too. doing stuff as as group requires making sure
everybody is financially committed. I think that's the whole value of not
collecting the payment until everybody paid/committed.

That's where technology trumps real life. if you collect cash from people, you
have to return it.

------
DesaiAshu
For those of you that missed it, I took some video on my iPhone:
<http://youtu.be/1Rl1TJG17Wk?t=35s>

Way to go Crowdtilt! Looking forward to the next one!

------
dw5ight
way to go James and co!!!! (plus damn great party)

------
marek12886
really shows what happens when you reduce the friction of collecting money
from a lot of people. can't wait to see more of this.

------
mahmoudimus
Way to go guys! Keep killing it :D

------
pbharrin
so pissed I missed it

